# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی یاسوج

## mkh615

سلام به همه.
من به لطف خدا پزشکی نیمسال دوم یاسوج رو قبول شدم. می خواستم ببینم شما نظرتون در مورد شهر یاسوج و مردمش و سطح دانشگاه و وضعیت خوابگاه پسرونه رو بدونم.
و اینکه از بین پزشکی های یاسوج، بندرعباس، بوشهر و جهرم کدوم بهتر هست.
دوستان یاسوجی خوشحال میشم نظر شما رو هم بدونم.

----------


## melodii

سلام تبریک عرض میکنم 
همه جای ایران مردمان خوب و با فرهنگ داره پس تفکیکی برای  آداب و فرهنگ وجود نداره 
در خصوص رتبه بندی ؛ دانشگاه ها طبق مقالات و ژورنال هایی که ارایه میکنند ؛ دسته‌بندی میشن که رتبه بندی ۹۹ به این صورت هست : 
هرمزگان 
بوشهر 
جهرم 
یاسوج

----------


## mkh615

> سلام تبریک عرض میکنم 
> همه جای ایران مردمان خوب و با فرهنگ داره پس تفکیکی برای  آداب و فرهنگ وجود نداره 
> در خصوص رتبه بندی ؛ دانشگاه ها طبق مقالات و ژورنال هایی که ارایه میکنند ؛ دسته‌بندی میشن که رتبه بندی ۹۹ به این صورت هست : 
> هرمزگان 
> بوشهر 
> جهرم 
> یاسوج


خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید.
من بیشتر استاد ها مد نظرم هستن، شما در این مورد اطلاعی ندارید؟

----------


## METTIX

تبریک میگم
زیاد ذوق نداشته باش :Yahoo (20): همچین دانشگاه مالی نیست
امکاناتش پایین استادا خوب داره استاد مضخرفم داره

----------


## sina_u

> خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید.
> من بیشتر استاد ها مد نظرم هستن، شما در این مورد اطلاعی ندارید؟


بهتره ببینی کدوم شهر امکانات بهتری داره و رفتار بهتری با دانشجوها داره چون چندین سال قرار هست در اون شهر زندگی کنی.

----------


## mkh615

> تبریک میگم
> زیاد ذوق نداشته باشهمچین دانشگاه مالی نیست
> امکاناتش پایین استادا خوب داره استاد مضخرفم داره


به نظر شما کدوم یکی از دانشگاه هایی که گفتم بهترن؟

----------


## mkh615

> بهتره ببینی کدوم شهر امکانات بهتری داره و رفتار بهتری با دانشجوها داره چون چندین سال قرار هست در اون شهر زندگی کنی.


به نظر شما کدوم یکی از شهر هایی که گفتم از این نظر بهترن؟

----------


## METTIX

> به نظر شما کدوم یکی از دانشگاه هایی که گفتم بهترن؟


انتخابتو کردی دیگه 
ادامش رو بچسب

----------


## mkh615

> انتخابتو کردی دیگه 
> ادامش رو بچسب


ممنون. یاسوج رو بیشتر بخاطر نزدیکی هم انتخاب کردم. امیدوارم که انتخاب خوبی بوده باشه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sina_u

> به نظر شما کدوم یکی از شهر هایی که گفتم از این نظر بهترن؟


عزیز جان باید ببینی فرهنگ استان خودت چقدر نزدیک هست به این شهرها.
مسلما یکی که آذری هست تو شهرهای آذری راحت تر هست تا یاسوج که لر هستن.
یکی که لر هست هم تو شهری که لر هستن راحت تر هست تا استان های دیگه.

----------


## mkh615

من خودم فارس هستم ولی از مهمان نوازی یاسوجی ها شنیده بودم.
ممنون از پاسختون  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## METTIX

> من خودم فارس هستم ولی از مهمان نوازی یاسوجی ها شنیده بودم.
> ممنون از پاسختون


استان فارس؟
کدوم شهرش

----------


## mlt

مهمان نوازی؟ :Yahoo (21): 


> من خودم فارس هستم ولی از مهمان نوازی یاسوجی ها شنیده بودم.
> ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## mkh615

> مهمان نوازی؟


من اینطور شنیده بودم. شما چیزی میدونید؟
و اینکه خودتون یاسوجی هستید؟

----------


## melodii

> خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید.
> من بیشتر استاد ها مد نظرم هستن، شما در این مورد اطلاعی ندارید؟


خواهش میکنم 
نه متاسفانه شناختی از اساتید ندارم . از نظر اینکه دانشگاه روزانه هست بسیار خوبه . ان شاء الله موفق باشید

----------


## Mina_medicine

سلام
من بوشهریم
دوست پزشکی بوشهر زیاد دارم
پزشکی جهرم و یاسوج و بندرم زیاد دارم
اگه بخوام توضیح جامع و کاملی بهتون بدم اینجوریه:
اول درمورد بوشهر: مردمش خیلی خونگرم و مهمون نوازن دانشجو شیرازی و اطراف یاسوجم زیاد داره
دانشگاه تیپ دو هست اما اخر صف تقریبا
شهر لاکچرییه
مردمش پولدارن به نسبت
ینی تو خیابون کلی ماشین خارجی و اینا میبینی
استاد خوب داره استاد بدم داره که کلا همه جا همینطوره حتی دانشگاه شیراز. 
بنظرم بیشتر تعداد و امکانات بیمارستان واستون ملاک باشه چون درسای بالینی از شما پزشک خوب میسازه نه تئوری ها
بوشهر یک بیمارستان داره و چن تا درمونگاه.
درمورد بندرعباس: بندر شهر بزرگیه
اب و هواش با بوشهر خیلییی تفاوت نداره ولی یکم گرم تر و شرجی تره
مردمشم خوبن
دانشگاهشم با اینکه اسم دانشگاه های جنوب کلا بد در رفته همچین دانشگاه بدی نیست
ولی خب زیاد دیدم انتقالی بگیرن ازش
انتقالی گرفتنش زیاد سخت نیست فکر کنم
از نظر بیمارستان و اینا دو سه تا بیمارستان داره با چن تا درمونگاه
قطار داره!
درمورد یاسوج:
یاسوج مردمش خوبن البته اگه نژاد پرست نیستی زیاد ولی خب مردمش به اندازه بندر و بوشهر خونگرم نیستن!
دانشگاه تیپ سه هست! حتی خود شهر یاسوج تو کنکور منطقه سه حساب میشه ینی شهر محرومه
بیمارستان و ایناشو اطلاع ندارم
درمورد جهرم: جهرم هم تیپ سه هست ولی از یاسوج بالاتر
بیمارستانم میدونم داره
شهرشم خب محرومه چون شهرستان حساب میشه
مث یاسوج و بندر و بوشهر مرکز استان نیست
اگه سوالی داری بپرس.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Oxygen

> تبریک میگم
> زیاد ذوق نداشته باشهمچین دانشگاه مالی نیست
> امکاناتش پایین استادا خوب داره استاد مضخرفم داره


عاشق امضاتم ینی

----------


## Oxygen

> سلام
> من بوشهریم
> دوست پزشکی بوشهر زیاد دارم
> پزشکی جهرم و یاسوج و بندرم زیاد دارم
> اگه بخوام توضیح جامع و کاملی بهتون بدم اینجوریه:
> اول درمورد بوشهر: مردمش خیلی خونگرم و مهمون نوازن دانشجو شیرازی و اطراف یاسوجم زیاد داره
> دانشگاه تیپ دو هست اما اخر صف تقریبا
> شهر لاکچرییه
> مردمش پولدارن به نسبت
> ...


بندرعباس شنیدم دانشگاهش خیلی کثیف و محیط بدیه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> بندرعباس شنیدم دانشگاهش خیلی کثیف و محیط بدیه


از چه لحاظ کثیف؟

----------


## Oxygen

> از چه لحاظ کثیف؟


نمیدونم فقط همینو از یکی که اتاق عمل بندر میخوند شنیدم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mina_medicine

راستش اگه من باشم و بین بندر و زاهدان مونده باشم زاهدان رو انتخاب میکنم
سطح دانشگاهش بالاتره
اگه خودم از استان بوشهر نبودم
و قرار بود بین بوشهر و زاهدان و بندر یکی رو انتخاب کنم زاهدان بازم
و اینکه اگه بعد مسافت ملاک نباشه اصلا سمت یاسوج و جهرم و بقیه شهرستانای کوچیک نمیرفتم
چون امکانات شهر خیلی برام مهمه
چون قراره 7 سل زندگی کنی اونجا و همش قرار نیست درس باشه!

----------


## lix_Max

مردم خوبی داره.سطح علمی دانشگاهش زیاد بالا نیست.اما بازم ارزششو داره حتما

----------


## mina_77

در یه حدن
سلیقه ایه اینجور چینش ها
من خودم باشم
بوشهر
بندرعباس
جهرم
یاسوج

----------


## ArthurMorgan

پزشکی هرجا قبول بشی خوبه.بعضیا صرفا به خاطر حسودی میخوان نا امیدت کنن.میگی نزدیک بوده و راحت بودی که بری پس عالی انتخاب کردی.خودت رفرنسا رو بگیر بخون بزن رو دست اساتید و هرکی هست.پروفسور امام از یک جای محروم اومد بالا ولی الان بهش میگن هاریسون متحرک

----------

